# New to Miami/SF...



## nathan.patterson (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello, everyone! Wanted to introduce myself...I recently moved from the Midwest (Northern Michigan by way of Chicago) and am looking to get more into fishing in and around South Florida. 

I have been borrowing a kayak and hitting a few spots here and there, but want to try out some flats fishing. If anyone has a seat available, I would love to tag along - I'll certainly pay for gas, beer, lunch and return the favor however I can. Just looking to learn and have a good time.

I live in South Miami and work part time on a few different gigs, so I have a great schedule and can get out almost any day - that is if my Wife allows...

I am also in the market for an inexpensive skiff if anyone knows of one...

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome to the form and SF!! Where do you fish down here??


----------



## nathan.patterson (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! I've been fishing out of Black Point Marina (the kayak launch to the north of the boat channel) for Trout and Snapper - I've seen a few snook and Tarpon rolling through, but haven't been able to get them on. Maybe a fly setup would work...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

doesent hurt to try right lol...but i fish out of morningside park just north of julia tuttle causeway. alot of nice trout, snook and tarpon under there.


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON (Jun 11, 2008)

iv done kayak out of matheson hammocks tarpon snook trout snapper bonefish everything solid spot  nice flats snapper creek find nice snooks in there and if you wanna paddle go all the way down to chicken key did it twice ...its a long paddle but if ur up to t its worth it


----------

